# Tìm hiểu lộ trình tự học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc 2001



## Dung Thủy (13/2/22)

Tìm hiểu lộ trình tự học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc 2001
Để cho các bạn học viên hòa nhịp dễ hơn, TEL Academy xin giới lộ trình học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc từ A đến Z đang có tại trung tâm để tiện nắm bắt.



1. Nguyên nhân khiến bạn mất gốc tiếng Anh:
Để  xử lý triệt để vấn đề mất gốc tiếng Anh chúng ta nên biết về nguyên nhân làm cho chúng ta rơi vào tình huống này. gia sư tiếng Anh cho người bị mất gốc trực tuyến
•    Lý do khiến chúng ta mất gốc tiếng Anh phổ biến nhất chính là:
Yếu tố tâm lý Ngại nói, ngại đọc, cách học tiếng Anh cấp tốc cho người mất gốc
•     ngại hỏi giáo viên,… đây là những nguyên nhân hàng đầu khiến cho bạn và tiếng anh trở thành “người lạ từng quen” nhưng mà chỉ quen quen thôi chứ không nhớ rõ về nhau.
•    Thiếu định hướng Định hướng như chiếc bản đồ để chúng ta có thể đi đến đích. Nếu bạn không biết học như thế nào, chọn phương pháp nào để học tiếng Anh là bạn đã thiếu mất tấm bản đồ để học tiếng Anh hiệu quả.




•    Không tập trung cao độ Gặp khó là bỏ qua. Đây là nguyên nhân khiến cho bạn mất gốc tiếng anh nhanh nhất.
•    Không chọn đúng phương pháp học tiếng Anh phù hợp Bạn có thể học tiếng anh bằng flash card. Bạn có thể học tiếng Anh bằng cách nghe hội thoại. Bạn có thể học tiếng Anh qua truyện song ngữ. Bạn có thể học tiếng anh bằng nhiều cách, quan trọng là bạn phải chọn được phương pháp học phù hợp nhất với bản thân mới mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất khi học.
•    Không thực hành sau khi học Nhiều bạn có khả năng đọc – viết rất tốt nhưng không có khả năng giao tiếp phản xạ là do bạn không thực hành sau khi học. Dẫn đến kiến thức bạn học được chỉ là thứ lý thuyết không thể dùng. Do vậy, kế hoạch học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc cần phải lên lại khá tỉ mỉ.
2. Các mức độ xếp loại trình độ tiếng Anh
Cơ bản có 7 mức xếp loại trình độ tiếng Anh
•    Beginner: Mức cơ bản trong lộ trình tự học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc, hiểu được tiếng Anh ở một độ rất giới hạn. Học viên ở mức này chỉ có thể giao tiếp trong một số tình huống căn bản.
•    High Beginner: Cấp độ tiếng Anh thứ 2, nếu đối tượng giao tiếp nói chậm và rõ thì bạn có thể hiểu được nhưng chỉ với đoạn hội thoại cơ bản hằng ngày.
•    Low Intermediate: Có thể hiểu được những tình huống đơn giản, vốn từ bị hạn chế nên hầu như không thể giao tiếp trong tình huống mới lại.
•    Intermediate: Có khả năng giao tiếp với người bản xứ nhưng chỉ trong những tình huống quen thuộc, gặp khó khăn trong những tình huống tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho kinh doanh mới lạ.
•    High Intermediate: Có thể hiểu, giao tiếp với người bản xứ những tình huống hằng ngày, mức độ mắc lỗi câu, ngữ pháp ở mức độ trung bình.
•    Low Advanced: Có thể giao tiếp trong nhiều tình huống với người bản xứ. Độ chính xác về mặt ngữ pháp, từ vựng cũng tăng cao.
•    Advanced: Mức độ cao nhất, có thể giao tiếp với người bản xứ một cách dễ dàng, trong bất kì tình huống nào. 

3. Lộ trình học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc từ A – Z
3.1. Giai đoạn 1: Xác định mục tiêu trước khi học
•    Việc đặt ra mục tiêu khi học tiếng Anh căn bản cho người mất gốc giúp tiết kiệm thời gian, biết được những gì nên học, nên tiếp thu để khi học sẽ không bị sao nhãn bởi những chi tiết khác. Ngoài ra, mục tiêu cũng giúp tạo động lực thúc đẩy việc học tiếng Anh hiệu quả.
3.2. Giai đoạn 2: Học phát âm
•    Phát âm là yếu tố quan trọng nhất trong quy trình học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc. Nếu phát âm đúng, chuẩn thì mới có thể nghe, nói tốt. Bạn cần nắm vững 44 âm trong hệ thống phiên âm quốc tế IPA. Biết cách phát âm chuẩn. 
3.3. Giai đoạn 3: Học từ vựng 
•    Để bổ sung nguồn vốn từ vựng thêm phong phú trong quá trình học tiếng Anh cho người mất gốc có rất nhiều phương pháp.
•    Học đi học lại nhiều lần: ghi chép từ vựng vào quyển sổ và học đi học lại nhiều lần vào những lúc rảnh rỗi.
•    Học cụm từ trong câu: thay vì học một từ hãy học nguyên một cụm từ trong câu, sau đó sử dụng những cụm từ vừa học vào bài tập, luyện nói.
•    Học đúng trình độ:Nên học những từ vựng phù hợp với trình độ của mình, không nên ép buộc bản thân phải học thuộc những từ quá khó.
•    Học từ gắn với cảm xúc: học Anh văn giao tiếp cơ bản hàng ngày liên kết với các hình ảnh, tình huống giúp bạn dễ dàng ghi nhớ.


----------

